# Favourite Nickname



## itzartemis (Jul 6, 2014)

What is your favourite nickname that a villager has given you? 

In New Leaf, Sly nicknamed me "Muscles". I just feel so boss walking around my town when villagers call me muscles xD


----------



## Bcat (Jul 6, 2014)

See username. ^^


----------



## Krea (Jul 6, 2014)

Everyone in my town is calling me "lamb" right now. I think it's cute.


----------



## Hunnybuns (Jul 6, 2014)

HoneyBun xD


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 6, 2014)

I got my villagers to call me Dragon xD


----------



## Miya902 (Jul 6, 2014)

My favorite nickname was Kiddo. <3 Which is what my dad called me so everytime they call me Kiddo I think of my dad.


----------



## CloudMoonZ (Jul 6, 2014)

Apollo was gonna call me Lil Bro which I thought was cute lol
But if we were gonna go for made up nicknames
It has to be Kid Cat saying "Oni-san!"


----------



## Yay Sweets (Jul 7, 2014)

Charlise calls me "schmoopy" for some reason, and it's funny coming from an Uchi bear villager. I like it, oddly enough. It sounds like something my sister would call me.. which is very uchi..


----------



## Starlight (Jul 7, 2014)

Bruce wanted to call me shorty so I just went with it! My other villagers call me different variations of my name (Lux) like Luxie, Lulu, Lucky etc


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 7, 2014)

Elvis called me T-man. I homebrewed my Wii, installed multiple City Folk editing programs, and moved that sucker out of my town. Nobody calls me T-man.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 7, 2014)

Ankha just started calling me "sweetie". I'm so happy with her calling me that.


----------



## Hunnybuns (Jul 7, 2014)

Starlight said:


> Bruce wanted to call me shorty so I just went with it! My other villagers call me different variations of my name (Lux) like Luxie, Lulu, Lucky etc



Bruce used to call me shorty *cries* I miss him.
I used to think about how he would ask what shorty meant when people are rapping and I always said it meant their loved one, so that when he called me shorty I felt special c::


----------



## Hot (Jul 7, 2014)

"Boss" and "Scout", since the thread's not directed specifically at NL.


----------



## cindamia (Jul 7, 2014)

princess <3


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 7, 2014)

Henry started calling me E-train, which I thought sounded awesome.

If we're talking about ones that we can make however, it would have to be Senpai. xD


----------



## narzulbur (Jul 7, 2014)

most of my villagers call me 'baby' lmao


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 8, 2014)

Marina calls me muffin. ;c;


----------



## superblooper (Jul 8, 2014)

My villagers call me partycat.


----------



## Jewels (Jul 8, 2014)

Villagers call me Cleats & it sounds nice
its swaggin'


----------



## Mylin (Jul 8, 2014)

All of my villagers call me princess except for Chief. He calls me "waifu". ( ˘ ?˘)


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 8, 2014)

I made everybody in my town call me princess

Before that I was called muffin by everybody

in my cycling town my nickname is cupcake


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 9, 2014)

M-Town was the best. x3


----------



## Jollian (Jul 9, 2014)

Right now everyone is either calling me beanie or kitty.

One time I made Cookie call me Overlord


----------



## DaisyDynamite (Jul 9, 2014)

My name is Daisy, so Nate asked if he could call me "D Girl". I thought it was funny and said yes and before the day was out, every single villager was calling me D Girl -_- Looks like I've got a reputation!


----------



## Alyx (Jul 10, 2014)

"Sweetie" and "Lamb" are my favorites. In Pokey I have my villagers calling Marie "Doctor". My villagers used to call me Cookie in previous games.


----------



## Fang4Ever (Jul 10, 2014)

Somebody called me G-Puff,which I thought was adorable.My favourite current one is cupcake,which Daisy calls me.


----------



## Marisska (Jul 11, 2014)

I love when Static calls me brainiac XD


----------



## D-Anii (Jul 11, 2014)

I think it was.. cupcake, so cute. I've made them call me "love" before though.


----------



## Milleram (Jul 18, 2014)

I like A-train, Mega A, and popstar. I hate genius, brainiac, and Dr. A. They sound condescending somehow.


----------



## MayorSaki (Jul 18, 2014)

Francine always calls me "Little S" and I love it xD


----------



## Holla (Jul 19, 2014)

Chickpea, it's cute, but with Marshal calling me it all the time is a little creepy considering he's Smug personality and all.


----------



## Toot (Jul 21, 2014)

The best nickname I got was from Fang. He started calling me lil' guy. I actually liked that. After a while, all my wolves asked could they call me that. Lol


----------



## Marisska (Jul 21, 2014)

My current one is mon amie. Kyle started to call it to me, and now everybody in town is talking about mon amie! XD


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 21, 2014)

I love how lolly calls me dearie ^_^ now everyone else started saying it too LOL. and Benjamin calls me lil Livie<3.


----------



## myneighborisacat (Jul 21, 2014)

I really liked "Skippy". Fang gave me that nickname ;~; it changed to "Chickpea" tho because Colton wanted to call me that and I was like "i'm not letting it spread" AND NOW THE ENTIRE TOWN IS CALLING ME CHICKPEA.


----------



## leepotato (Jul 23, 2014)

Lopez calls me mon amie, lol


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 23, 2014)

I may have set some nicknames. xD
Fang calls me Wolf Bro, and Ankha...well, her greetings are peasant and minion.
I just love her~~<3


----------



## Mango (Jul 23, 2014)

Super M, Doc M, Mega M, Bae, Mayor M. 
Pietro calls me bae and Super M. <3


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 23, 2014)

Whitney calls me sweetie. It's adorable and I love her for that!
Punchy started calling me sweetie too, though. xD


----------



## Feloreena (Jul 23, 2014)

Klaus started calling me Robo F, and now it's spread to almost all of the town. I like it, I think it's pretty funny.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 23, 2014)

Agent S once gave me the nickname "Agent M" that just confirms our best friendship. Then she moved away D:


----------

